# Do You Prehab?.?.?.



## BrotherIron (Apr 8, 2020)

In strength sports, it's only a matter of time before you experience an injury so my question is... do you perform any "prehab" movements or workouts to try to prevent injures from taking place?
​
I'll post my journal sometime this weekend and one thing you'll notice I focus A LOT of preventative work or what I call prehab for my body. 

So does anyone else do this or am I alone?  Also, what is your regimen and how often do you perform it?

​


----------



## tinymk (Apr 9, 2020)

I do prehab movements all the time.  With 2 solid neck surgeries and 3 rc /labrum repairs under my belt I remember my rehab exercises and preform them before I start my workout to get a bit loose. On most of my neck exercises I preform them between sets on bench and dead’s.  Prehab is a must do in my routine. Lots of band work.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 9, 2020)

My only prehabs are just priming the  muscle group before a train it. There was a time when my old pal pillar convinced me to run one of his pl programs and I did more prehab work for that period


----------



## CJ (Apr 9, 2020)

I used to use Crossover Symmetry for years before CF and Oly training. Don't know for sure if it kept my shoulders healthy or not, but they're still going strong with good range of motion.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 9, 2020)

Most of my feeders could be considered prehab at this point in my lifting career. I'm also a big fan of electrostim for prehab/rehab.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 9, 2020)

I would be interested to see what others are doing.

I do alot of rotator cuff warm ups before any chest or shoulder workouts. I spend as much as 20 min just stretching and warming them up with light weights before any chest or shoulder movements. I guess that this would fall into that category.


----------



## brock8282 (Apr 9, 2020)

i have no idea what to call any of the movements i do but i spend about 10 minutes getting my scapula and shoulders loosened up and moving before upper body days, and probably about 10 minutes getting my hips opened up and ankles loosened up on leg days. will be interested to see what you do for "prehab"


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> i have no idea what to call any of the movements i do but i spend about 10 minutes getting my scapula and shoulders loosened up and moving before upper body days, and probably about 10 minutes getting my hips opened up and ankles loosened up on leg days. will be interested to see what you do for "prehab"



I’ve had Brock’s hips open in as little as 3 minutes after a couple shots of tequila.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 10, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> i have no idea what to call any of the movements i do but i spend about 10 minutes getting my scapula and shoulders loosened up and moving before upper body days, and probably about 10 minutes getting my hips opened up and ankles loosened up on leg days. will be interested to see what you do for "prehab"



exactly what I do. Almost mobility work in a sense but I do it to target tight areas and get the muscles fired up or “primed” for the exercises I’m doing that day.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 10, 2020)

I perform these shoulder rehab movements so I can continue to train with my f'd up right shoulder.  If you have shoulder problems give some of these a try.  Start out slow and with the easier ones and gradually add more.

SHOULDER REHAB MOVEMENTS:

Let me write down the description of each of these rehab movements b/c someone out there might benefit from them.

Wall Angels~ Stand against a wall. You head, shoulders, butt, elbows, and hands must be touching the wall at all times. Then make the top half of a snow angel on the wall. This will be difficult but it helps open up the shoulder girdle. Try to bring down the elbows as low as possible (lower them). Bring your arm up and touch them at the top, lower them all the time while keeping contact to the wall with the above-mentioned groups.

Scapular Motions~ This is easy. It's just rolling your shoulders forward, backward, upward, and downward. You don't have to hold any of these. They should be fluid movements.

Sea Turtles~ Have you ever seen a sea turtle on tv try to dig into the sand to lay its eggs? Its kinda like that. You lay on the ground (prone), facing down. Arms are overhead with a bend (in an arc). Your head should be touching the floor (face directly forward). Now you bring your arms back and away (do so in an arcing manner), lift your upper body and squeeze your shoulder blades. Then as you bring your arms back to the starting position, lower your face back down to the floor (relax completely).

Stick Stretch~ Take a broomstick and starting in front bring it up and back where it touches your behind. Then bring it forward. That is one rep.​


----------



## j2048b (Apr 10, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> I perform these shoulder rehab movements so I can continue to train with my f'd up right shoulder.  If you have shoulder problems give some of these a try.  Start out slow and with the easier ones and gradually add more.
> 
> SHOULDER REHAB MOVEMENTS:
> 
> ...




thanks for these, my shoulders are trash, really hurt every morning when i crall out of bed and hands go numb every night all the time,


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 11, 2020)

j2048b said:


> thanks for these, my shoulders are trash, really hurt every morning when i crall out of bed and hands go numb every night all the time,



Glad to help.  Don't start out doing all of them.  Pick 2 and after a few weeks add another.  Again, after a few weeks add another.


----------

